# Amazon Dot for Christmas gifts?



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am thinking about getting my grandkids each a Dot.  Their households do not have Amazon Prime.  What music is available without it?  Is it worthwhile if the family does not have Prime?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Any music purchased from Amazon on the account where the Dots are registered would be accessible - and that includes a certain amount of free space to upload albums purchased elsewhere.  I think you could also get to radio stations and podcasts from iheatradio and pandora (?) maybe.  They could also subscribe to Amazon's music thingy for $9.99 a month and get it on all devices registered to the account.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I personally wouldn't think it useful without a Prime account, an Amazon Music subscription, or a LOT of personal music stored on Amazon. I suppose it might be if a person listened to a lot of iHeart or pandora or audiobooks, though there are probably easier ways to listen to those.

Speculating wildly, They would have access to ask,questions and set timers and control lights and other connected fixtures and appliances, if they were really into the wired household internet of things, that might be useful.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Just to update this:  I did get all the grandkids a Dot for Christmas.  They love Dot.  They can play their music from Pandora or iHeart on the Dot.
They also enjoy asking her questions.  I was mostly concerned about their access to music and it has turned out to be fine.  Some of them have access to Amazon music through their parents account...but it is good without.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't forget the dictionary for spelling or definition.  I use it for weather any place in the world.  And distance (as the crow flies) between two points.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Don't forget the dictionary for spelling or definition. I use it for weather any place in the world. And distance (as the crow flies) between two points.


 I didn't know she had a dictionary. That could be a lot of fun as well as useful.


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I didn't know she had a dictionary. That could be a lot of fun as well as useful.


I didn't either, that's a handy thing to know. I was considering getting one for myself. Or maybe a Google Home. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Sandpiper, thanks for the info.  I hadn't thought about using the dictionary..I will let them know.


----------



## broski (Feb 8, 2017)

Its a good idea. As long as they know how to use it.

Too Good At Goodbyes | Havana


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

broski said:


> Its a good idea. As long as they know how to use it.


My grandkids figured it out very quickly.


----------

